# What's a good "wet pet" for 75 gallon besides osca



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll probably end up getting an oscar. I have a 7 year old daughter and as much as I'd like to get a jag or other parachromis sp., I don't want her to see the fish as something to fear. I need something that will come up to the glass and say, "Hey, nice to see ya!" instead of, "back the f__k off!!" I could end up buying something bigger than a 75, but the dilemma will remain. The only thing a bigger tank will change is I could add another oscar or perhaps a severum, something like that. Nothing too aggressive/vicious.

Given this situation, what alternative would u suggest?

Smaller cichlids such as the JD, salvini, convicts are cool, but compared to the oscar they just don't seem the tail-waggin' type. The GT is a possibility but behind the great colors I don't think its a particularly attractive fish. The oscar is kind of the opposite ... not too striking in the decoration dept., but it's got that bulldog face you gotta love.

Why am I resisting the oscar? Cuz I've had one before, and so have you most likely, and so have about half the people who've ever kept fish. They're awesome, but common. They have some at your Wal-Mart right now. Still, I'll probably end up getting an oscar.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

There are very few tail wagging water dogs like Oscars, which is why they are as popular as they are and have been.

If "personality" is the primary concern, you're not going to find anything that compares.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're willing to invest in a larger setup a Fahaka puffer is even more personable than an oscar.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

Darkside said:



> If you're willing to invest in a larger setup a Fahaka puffer is even more personable than an oscar.


That's an interesting idea, but I'm a cichlid guy to the bone. Besides, my wife is japanese and even if its a freshwater puffer I know all I'd hear from her is how delicious our pet probably is.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Delicious and potentially poisonous. Something to consider when you have young'uns around.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Hanafuda said:


> Darkside said:
> 
> 
> > If you're willing to invest in a larger setup a Fahaka puffer is even more personable than an oscar.
> ...


You'd be surprised. My cousin had a Fahaka puffer for 15 years that loved to be petted. It was an amazing fish but it required a huge investment in the aquarium size. FW puffers are only poisonous if you eat them and I'm sure your 7 year old knows better than that. :lol:

As far as cichlids go, few have the personality of an oscar and most really aren't that interactive as far as pets go.


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Check aquascape online or tangled up in cichlids for rare or oddball Oscars. Both are in vendor section.

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/Thumbnai ... false&WM=T

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/Thumbnai ... false&WM=T

Very nice looking guys on both sites.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

Thx BearBear ... I'm well aware of Jeff Rapps, but never saw aquascapeonline before.


----------



## FbodyFan (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! Thanks for the links! They happen to be in NJ not too far from me. I'll have to swing by and see what they have. Certainly beats shipping! :thumb:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Green Texas has a behavior very close to the Oscar, and an amazing display of colors 

you can also try a single Vieja, they look adorable, my lil sisters love my V. Fenestratus and V. Argentea


----------

